# Lily of the Valley stitch pattern



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1923


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

that is beautiful....I want to knit that....


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

glorious!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

this stitch is really beautiful, thank you. .something I had never seen


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I love the Lily of the Valley stitch.Thanks saved Knitting Fool Tool also ,looked like a good site to keep,Thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanyou it's beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, will have to try that one. Thanks for the link :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I like this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

i love this site, I am going to be spending ages just going through it, thank you so much.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That is a beautiful stitch, thank you very much for posting the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the stitch, thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

My birth month flower, just in time for my birthday! Thank you!! Lovely!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is beautiful saved it ty...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning-will have to knit something special that uses this stitch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this interesting site


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1923


sorry unable to bring site up


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's lovely!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That is beautiful. I am bookmarking the knitting fool site. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty design.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

That's lovely! I will end up with a very pretty dishcloth/washcloth from this. It's my favorite way to test out new lace patterns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you Ruth for sharing this site. The many tools and patterns are amazing.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, its a very lovely pattern, and I will keep it until I find something to use it on. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful. Can already see it several projects. Thanks.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely stitch. Thanks for the link, its already downloaded. Ta
Hannet


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Yarngrandma said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1923


that is one beautiful stitch pattern.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This is beautiful. My real first name, Susan, means "Lily." Is it a coincidence I have always loved Lillies even before I knew that???!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

beadness said:


> This is beautiful. My real first name, Susan, means "Lily." Is it a coincidence I have always loved Lillies even before I knew that???!!!


Ophs my real name is also Susan. I have forgotten that Susan means lily. Will have to plant some more!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful stitch, thanks for the link :-D


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1923


Thank you, yarngrandma, this pattern is delicious, and not difficult.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that stitch. It is really beautiful! That site is amazing. I could spend hours and hours on it.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

That's not in my book of stitches. Thanks for the link


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> That's not in my book of stitches. Thanks for the link


You're welcome!!!!!
I am starting a swatch tonight in yucky verigated cotton, but I just want to practice before I make something real : )


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1923


That is pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goldie211 (Oct 27, 2016)

I had Lily of the valley in by bridal bouquet 25 years ago and roses and the Lily of the Valley were in remembrance of my grandmother and the roses were of my mother so i thankful to all for the pattern i am thinking of making a table runner in remembrance of both... Thank you again... now I am looking for a rose pattern... any suggestions ladies and gents


----------

